# San Dimas Stage Race (SDSR) 2011; San Dimas Hospital Road Race



## bicyclefriends (Sep 27, 2009)

I took a few photos of the SDSR San Dimas Hospital Race this Saturday. Pictures are located on my main webpage, BicycleFriends.com

Most of the pictures were taken from to Cannon Street hill climb.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Where are the Cat 5 Men's pics?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

il sogno said:


> Where are the Cat 5 Men's pics?


here's some...










wait, that's not Mens.  

more HERE but no sign of RH.


----------



## bicyclefriends (Sep 27, 2009)

il sogno said:


> Where are the Cat 5 Men's pics?


Sorry, I was out riding and then eating at Norm's Hangar when Cat V was out racing.


----------



## danahs (May 24, 2008)

please post more links to photos!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

bicyclefriends said:


> Sorry, I was out riding and then eating at Norm's Hangar when Cat V was out racing.


BAM!


----------

